# Why Americans Need Thanksgiving In 2017.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower......Well done Ms. Woolsey.

Regards, MIke

https://www.progressiveforage.com/blogs/guest-blog/why-americans-need-thanksgiving-in-2017


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’ve got a laundry list of things to be thankful for this year. Wonderful wife and boy, loving family, excellent yields (corn and hay anyway), but most of all, just being alive. Almost didn’t see a Saturday morning in February but am thankful for the doctors and nurses who helped my sorry fannie with my attack. Very thankful for all the kind words here and one extremely generous member who helped a young family in their time of need. Thank you all!


----------

